# Coachman Catalina any one got one?



## 94685 (May 1, 2005)

WE ARE SOON TO GET OUR RV IN THE NEW YEAR,
ITS A 32 FT COACHMAN CATALINA. WE ARE GOING TO SPAIN I IT,
WE HAVE GONE FROM A MCLOUIS LOW PROFILE TO THIS, AS WE FULLTIME, AND JUST NEEDED MORE SPACE :lol: 
ANY ONE ELSE OUT THERE NO OF THESE, ANYTHING GOOD OR BAD :roll: 
PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Mic 20
We have had several C class Catalinas and have found them to be very good, useable vehicles, never had any bad experiences with them. Coachmen are a very long established manufacturer, the Catalina is one of their mid-range models.

Like anything, maintain it well and it will give you miles of trouble-free service.

Best of luck and happy RVing!

Regards
Linda


----------



## 124459 (Jun 9, 2009)

*coachmen catalina*

i just bought a coachman catalina on a ford e450 chassis with a v10 6.8 petrol,lots of space but i would love to get a proper owners handbook,any info would be great. thanks,john.


----------

